# How can we contact administrator, please.



## mish (Jan 13, 2005)

My query was not posted.  I ask again, please, how we can contact administrator.


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Mish,

You can send his a PM. You an do this by going to your message inbox (the link is at the top right of your screen). His username is admin.


----------



## Andy R (Jan 13, 2005)

The idea is that you post your questions in here. A lot of the time a site helper can help you and there is no need to contact me. I host the forum but the day to day operation is handled by Kitchenelf and her crew of helpers.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 13, 2005)

Does the Admin really wear that hat?     :P


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

yep - and he looks just like that too!!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

Admin's picture reminds me of chef boyardee.  hope this comment does not get me booted, yelled at ok, booted NOT.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Admin's picture reminds me of chef boyardee.  hope this comment does not get me booted, yelled at ok, booted NOT.



chef boyardi, or boy-ar-dee, is a very interesting guy. i saw a show on the history channel about him (see wasabi, it's not all about bullets and hitler). he was a presidential chef, and was pushed in to the commercial food business by so many people asking him for authentic italian sauce and pasta. 

does anyone know why chefs wear white stovepipe hats? i've always wondered that. i'm guessing it has to do with containing hair, as well as heat dissipation.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 15, 2005)

*bucky, I'm impressed. As for the hat.....maybe to hide the bald spot?*


----------



## marmalady (Jan 15, 2005)

written by Joseph George for 'Cheftalk' - 

"The traditional chef's hat, or toque blanche, is what is most distinguishing and recognizable of the uniform, and also the component which often causes the most debate. Chefs as far back as the 16th century are said to have worn toques. During that period artisans of all types (including chefs) were often imprisoned, or even executed, because of their freethinking. To alleviate persecution, some chefs sought refuge in the Orthodox Church and hid amongst the priests of the monasteries. There they wore the same clothes as the priests-including their tall hats and long robes-with the exception of one deviating trait: the chef's clothes were gray and the priest's were black. 

It wasn't until the middle 1800's that chef Marie-Antoine Carême redesigned the uniforms. Carême thought the color white more appropriate, that it denoted cleanliness in the kitchen; it was also at this time that he and his staff began to wear double-breasted jackets. Carême also thought that the hats should be different sizes, to distinguish the cooks from the chefs. The chefs wore the tall hats and the younger cooks wore shorter hats, more like a cap. Carême himself supposedly wore a hat that was 18 inches tall! The folded pleats of a toque, which later became an established characteristic of the chef's hat, were first said to have been added to indicate the more than 100 ways in which a chef can cook an egg. "


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks, marm.  Now, what about those checkered pants?


----------



## marmalady (Jan 15, 2005)

I can tell you from experience that the checkered pants were created by obsequeious, ego-inflated head chefs to make their assistants look geeky!!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

thank you marmalady. veddy interesting.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so they appeared to loom over the rest of the world.  He is a real person??? I thought he was fictional, his food is disguesting.  Asking him for authentic italian sauces is a joke because what is in those cans is not fit for human consumption.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 29, 2005)

*Chefs' Pants*

Chefs wear either black pants (common for executive chefs) or "hounds tooth" black and white checked pants. The checkered pants hide lots of stains.

from: http://www.ciakids.com/forkids/uniform.html


----------

